# [Debian] DMX X-Fire & Alsa?



## Suchfunktion (16. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich bin (leider!?) im Besitz einer Terratec DMX X-Fire 1024 (fuer die unter euch die sie nicht kennen: Es ist eine 'alte' soundkarte).
Ich moechte diese unter Debian zum laufen bekommen.

Ich habe bei der Installation leider OSS ausgewaehlt.. naja kann man nix machen..

Jetzt will ich dies nachtraeglich aendern.

Ich habe per "apt-get install alsa" das ganze ding installiert,
aber meine Soundkarte wird nicht gefunden 
Habe es auch mal mit modprobe versucht.
Folgendes kam dabei heraus:


> muhkuh:~# modprobe snd_cs46xx
> modprobe: Can't locate module snd_cs46xx



wtf?

Naja also hier mal der gesamte Installationsablauf:


> muhkuh:~# apt-get install alsa
> Paketlisten werden gelesen... Fertig
> Abhängigkeitsbaum wird aufgebaut... Fertig
> Achtung, wähle alsa-base an Stelle von alsa
> ...



Naja, ich versuchte es auch mal mit 'ausprobieren' mit 'alsaconf' aber da wurde auch nichts gefunden was  

Hier mal die Konsolen-Log:


> muhkuh:~# alsaconf
> modinfo: snd: no module by that name found
> modinfo: snd: no module by that name found
> modinfo: snd: no module by that name found
> ...



Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Waer cool!
Danke schonmal im Voraus!


----------



## Dennis Wronka (18. April 2005)

Anhand des Konsolen-Logs wuerde ich sagen, dass die Also-Module nicht installiert sind.
Die sind im Kernel enthalten, aber ich glaub auch im Paket alsa-driver
In der Regel reicht es Alsa im Kernel einzubauen, die Pakete von alsa-project.org braucht man eigentlich nicht.
Mittels lspci erfaehrst Du Infos ueber Deine Soundkarte, das wichtige dabei ist der Chip. Dann kannst Du in der Kernel-Config einstellen welcher Treiber genutzt werden soll.


----------



## Cornald (19. April 2005)

Jepp,

hatte ich auch. Erst OSS installiert und dann ALSA nachgeschoben. Allerdings für den Onboard Chip Soundstorm von Nvidia.
Prüf doch mal deine Config (liegt normalerweise in /boot ) ob die ähnlich aussieht bzw die Punkte aktiviert sind.


```
#
# Sound
#
CONFIG_SOUND=m

#
# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture
#
CONFIG_SND=m
CONFIG_SND_TIMER=m
CONFIG_SND_PCM=m
CONFIG_SND_RAWMIDI=m
CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER=m
CONFIG_SND_SEQ_DUMMY=m
CONFIG_SND_OSSEMUL=y
CONFIG_SND_MIXER_OSS=m
CONFIG_SND_PCM_OSS=m
# CONFIG_SND_SEQUENCER_OSS is not set
CONFIG_SND_RTCTIMER=m
# CONFIG_SND_VERBOSE_PRINTK is not set
# CONFIG_SND_DEBUG is not set
```

Gruß


----------

